# PCD to Mountain Weekend: Tips, Must See's, Ideas



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I am picking up my new M235i in June after European Delivery in early May. I am looking for some input on my planned route to tear around in the mountains for the weekend before I head home to South Florida (the land of very long, straight, flat, boring roads and lots of traffic).

This is my planned (tentative) route: Head straight for the mountains from the Performance Center around 3pm Friday after delivery. Looks like the closest mountain roads are on 276 on the way up to Brevard, NC, there is a nice stretch in the mountain bridge wilderness area right on the SC/NC border. Ill probably stop in Brevard to fill up, then head up 276 on what looks like a pretty twisty road to the Blue Ridge Parkway. I'll stay on the BRP until it ends at Cherokee, and stop at whatever waterfalls/overlooks I see on the way. From there I will drive pretty much straight to Robbinsville NC where I am staying, on whatever is the quickest route. I would like to get there around or before dark to check in to where I am staying. Saturday I will head to the Tail of the Dragon in the morning and the Cherohala Skyway in the afternoon. Sunday I will head back home to South Florida, possibly hitting some mountain roads on the way to either I75 or I95.

I would love to hear input from anyone familiar with the Western NC area, as well as any tips/pointers/must-see's. I would definitely love to see some scenery as well as check out a few waterfalls and would be up for some light hiking to do so. I am making the trip with my girlfriend, some time in the middle of June.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/BMW...d79c43!2m2!1d-83.807399!2d35.322866!3e0?hl=en


----------



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

I headed home through Brevard and took 276 (Pisgah National Forrest) up to the Blue Ridge Parkway. Fun road to drive on - real nice sights to see. My trip was towards the end of December and the BRP was closed so I continued down the mountain which actually much more fun than heading up. I took a video of my PCD trip and at about the 19:30 mark, i have some video driving through the mountains on 276.

I wish I could have driven on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Saw some pictures and it looks beautiful. The PCD is going to be a blast - enjoy your M235i.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDT7U_aKobg


----------



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome video, thank you so much for sharing! Exactly what I was looking for. Sucks you couldn't get on the Blue Ridge Parkway, but I'm sure it was still a good time. That descending portion of 276 looks quite grueling, I may be intimidated to tackle that in a brand new car! Especially if it were in the wet and cold like you did.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

A lesser driven but more challenging route would be to take Hwy 178 to Rosman, NC and then over to Brevard. I prefer this route when visiting friends in Asheville as there are fewer, if any bicyclists on it; 276 is often clogged with them.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If it were me, I'd go from Brevard to Highlands NC (more Southern route) to Franklin and then on to Robbinsville. It would add maybe a half hour or so to the trip, but it does have a couple of advantages. The roads are great to drive either way. Replacing Cherokee (cheesy dump) with Highlands is the main reason. Highlands has some very nice shops, restaurants (Wolfgang's is great) and waterfalls. It is without question the nicest most upscale small town in the NC Mountains. Where as Cherokee is a rundown, kind of dirty tourist trap. Also that route would take you through Franklin NC. Franklin is a real town that has the normal restaurants, fast food and other wise as well as more numerous stores and gas stations. If you wanted to load up on supplies or needed batteries or a tablet charger or had an issue with a tire, you could find what you need there. N4S


----------



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)

That's fantastic thank you for the info!


----------



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)

The only reason I would be running through Cherokee is because that's about where the Blue Ridge Parkway ends. Maybe stop for gas if I have to. I will definitely check out Highlands on the way home in Sunday though. Thank you!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Your route seems good but recognize that the Blue Ridge Parkway has picture spots every few hundred yards in many sections. They really are good spots to stop and take a few shots. But it can add a lot of time. I've driven the entire BRP and I think the section you will drive is the best. There are more tunnels and tighter turns. It levels out as you go north. It isn't really a driving road, however. The speed limit is too low, there is often too much traffic, and it just isn't challenging to go fast on if you don't mind going well above the limit. But the speed limit is not enforced by police, it is park rangers. Best to stay close to the limit.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

JimD1 said:


> The speed limit is too low, there is often too much traffic, and it just isn't challenging to go fast on if you don't mind going well above the limit. But the speed limit is not enforced by police, it is park rangers. Best to stay close to the limit.


You really don't want to get caught speeding on the Parkway; it's a Federal offense not State.


----------



## jstnstr (Mar 24, 2015)

Right which means no points on the license from what I've heard. Just pay the ticket and done


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

rmr927 said:


> I headed home through Brevard and took 276 (Pisgah National Forrest) up to the Blue Ridge Parkway. Fun road to drive on - real nice sights to see. My trip was towards the end of December and the BRP was closed so I continued down the mountain which actually much more fun than heading up. I took a video of my PCD trip and at about the 19:30 mark, i have some video driving through the mountains on 276.
> 
> I wish I could have driven on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Saw some pictures and it looks beautiful. The PCD is going to be a blast - enjoy your M235i.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDT7U_aKobg


Rob - Where did you mount your camera for that great footage? I assume you used a GoPro. Which mount?


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

Gluhwein said:


> Rob - Where did you mount your camera for that great footage? I assume you used a GoPro. Which mount?


This is from an earlier thread I did.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8849738&postcount=21


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks. Just ordered the suction cup mount on E-Bay.


----------



## Foodydood (Apr 13, 2015)

Lived up there for four years....suggest a side trip to Highlands. Beautiful spot and great twisty roads.


----------



## Supernaut (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're hitting the Dragon and Skyway, look at US 28 between the TotD and Fontana Dam as well. It's much less trafficked (and policed) than the Dragon, and the turns are intermediate between the Dragon's tight turns and the Skyway's sweeping turns.


----------



## 14me2 (Apr 10, 2005)

GeorgeT said:


> You really don't want to get caught speeding on the Parkway; it's a Federal offense not State.


Yep. Blue Ridge Parkway is beautiful, but not a place to enjoy the handling prowess of your car. Low speed limits, regularly patrolled, and you'll always run up on slow moving traffic, or bicyclists.


----------

